# Is ONR safe on wrapped cars?



## richtea78 (Apr 16, 2011)

Might be a strange question but is ONR safe to use on wrapped cars? 

I can't think of anything corrosive in it but I'm not an expert. 

Does any one know for sure?


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

I’m almost certain it is, you can use ONR on leather and interior plastics. Not a very harmful product and PH neutral


----------



## L200wrap (Apr 30, 2017)

Totally. 

Been using it on my “wrapped” L200 for 18months. No ill effects whatever. 

Also use it on my other vehicles, in a rinseless wash capacity that are not wrapped. But my vehicles are never ever at the stage of “dirtyness” (is that a word) whereby I’d need to use anything other than a rinseless wash. 

Great product. As you are probably aware, it has its pro’s & con’s as do most detailing products. 

I also dry my L200 with a leaf blower to eliminate as much touching of the wrap as possible.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Like the guys before me said ONR is safe on all exterior and interior surfaces.


----------



## richtea78 (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank for confirming. I was reasonably sure it would be but wanted to make 100% sure


----------

